# Belgian Warmblood Radius De Laubry.



## berry (30 December 2010)

Trying to find any info on this horse. My friend has just brought him from a dealer. She has only been given a photocopy of his passport. His last owner was a Mr Bryn Oakley of Higher Beers Farm, Brithem Bottom, Cullompton, Devon. He was bred abroad and was brought by Mr Oakley in 2005 from what I can gather from bits of paper. He is about 17hh and bright chestnut with a broken white blaze. He was born 24/06/1994. He is reg with the belgian wb stud book, his stud book no is BEL - W- 144291 - BWP.


----------



## Cuffey (30 December 2010)

Selling with a photocopy of passport is illegal--tell her to inform Trading Standards if the passport is not forthcoming.
if the passport has been lost the seller should have obtained a duplicate not your friend.

Please get your friend to read Pages 11 and 12 and 13

http://www.defra.gov.uk/foodfarm/farmanimal/movements/horses/documents/guidance2009.pdf


----------



## berry (30 December 2010)

Cuffey said:



			Selling with a photocopy of passport is illegal--tell her to inform Trading Standards if the passport is not forthcoming.
if the passport has been lost the seller should have obtained a duplicate not your friend.

Please get your friend to read Pages 11 and 12 and 13

http://www.defra.gov.uk/foodfarm/farmanimal/movements/horses/documents/guidance2009.pdf

Click to expand...

Dont think the dealer would be too bothered. He has a reputation for being a bit dodgy, friend knows of him very well, she only brought horse as he was far too nice to be in that certain dealers yard. She has contacted the last vet used for his vaccinations she is just waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## Cuffey (30 December 2010)

berry said:



			Dont think the dealer would be too bothered. He has a reputation for being a bit dodgy, friend knows of him very well, she only brought horse as he was far too nice to be in that certain dealers yard. She has contacted the last vet used for his vaccinations she is just waiting to hear back from them.
		
Click to expand...

Totally understand what you are saying BUT:
If no one complains about dodgy dealers who think ''rules'' do not apply to them, they will continue to get away with it and the horse is now safe.

WHW in their tips on buying a horse suggest buyers google the dealers name to see if it appears on forums
http://www.worldhorsewelfare.org/information/latest-news?view=show&content_id=4075

On here sadly we are no longer allowed to give people Heads Up on dodgy dealers so I would be grateful for a PM with the name to add to my ''blacklist''--thank you


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 January 2011)

Hope you get the passport. These dodgy dealers well should be banned.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (2 January 2011)

I went on the BWP website and typed in both name and number (together and separately) and got "not found" response. Maybe she could get in touch with them (there is an English choice button on the site, and most Belgians speak at least some English). Sorry to not be of more help.


----------



## Yorketown (2 January 2011)

When I bought my Belgian Warmblood I contacted the BWP to update her passport -  they were very helpful and informative and all spoke very good english so I am sure if you contact them they should be able to help.


----------



## Yorketown (2 January 2011)

Does appear the horse has a competition record in Belgium:  'CARLSBERG RADIUS D LAUB BEL-BWP-144291 1 1998 4 104 6 139 307'


----------



## Rollin (2 January 2011)

We have searched the French SIRE database as well and he isn't on there either.

All sorts of 'dodgy' sales will continue to take place as long as purchasers buy horses without passports.  Is it worth the risk?


----------



## Yorketown (2 January 2011)

trakehnersrock! said:



			I went on the BWP website and typed in both name and number (together and separately) and got "not found" response. Maybe she could get in touch with them (there is an English choice button on the site, and most Belgians speak at least some English). Sorry to not be of more help.
		
Click to expand...

If I put my mares name and or studbook number in the BWP website search she does not appear - apparently the search engine just searches the website not the studbook database so just because the search comes back as "not found" does not mean the horse is not a Belgian warmblood.  Ditto with the French SIRES database - my mare does not appear on that database although she is a fully registered Belgian Warmblood.

However I do agree that you should never buy a horse without a passport - especially from a dealer.  What reason did he give for not having a passport?  There are a number of reasons for the horse not having the original that I can think of and 99% of those reasons will probably mean bad news for your friend!!!  Even if she felt sorry for that particular horse she is just encouraging the dealer to carry on with the practice.  Knowing he is a dodgy dealer does not justify going ahead with the purchase.  Sorry - don't mean to lecture but he needs to be reported if he is selling horses without their passports.  

Anyway, contact BWP with the details and get some advice on what to do next as your friend has a legal responsibility to have a passport for the horse and it is illegal to apply for a new one so best go straight to the studbook to try and resolve.

Good luck and I hope all goes well.


----------



## joeathh (2 January 2011)

Might be worth contacting the stud that is lekely to have bred him.

http://www.harasdelaubry.be/_html/main.php?page=fokkerij&taal=en

Good luck, I also contacted the BWP by email and they were very helpful.


----------



## Yorketown (2 January 2011)

It may be worth contacting the BSJA as they have a competition record for a 1994 Gelding called Radius.  As it is an unusual name for a horse I thought it might be the same one - whoever was competing him might have dropped the studs suffix when registering him.  Worth a try anyway, details as follows:   
Show Jumping 
5 Novice 
British Show Jumping Association 
£489 Grade C


----------



## Cuffey (2 January 2011)

Following on from Yorketowns post

Radius has BE results with breeding given:

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=65862


----------



## berry (2 January 2011)

Yes thats him. Bless him, dont know about his future, friend has tried getting on him twice and both times he has reared so violently he has flipped over. She is going to get back and teeth checked over the next couple of weeks. But there must be a reason she only paid £350 for him!!!!!!!


----------

